# how you doing guys



## gofieboy (Sep 15, 2007)

looking to get back into a bit of dedicated training again been working round the clock and not had much time for training, a change of job has created a bit of time so im looking forward to geting back into it a few searches on google has brought this forum up so i though id better join and get some pointers and refreshers


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome mate, good place here alright. Lot of info in some of these posts, if not just ask


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

:welcome: to the show.......


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ethon (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice one mate

I know how hard it can be working all the time and finding time to train. You will find it hard to motivate yourself after a prolong time. But dig in and when you're at the gym just shut yourself of from other people. I find that putting ear plugs in works for me. But you could use a i pod. Find what works for you. Plus some days after work you might need a kick up the arss to train. One of the cheapest thing that works for me is keep of any caffeine intake all day. Then about half a hour before training take a really strong cup of coffee with at least four spoonfulls of coffee.But dont do it all the time has your body will start getting used to it .and will end up having a reverse effect


----------



## ethon (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi spragga

What is your training routine, Thats helped you develop to that size on your back.

It looks f###cking awesome


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

coffees a great training aid!

spragga-theats not instant coffee is it?

hey gofieboy


----------



## ethon (Apr 24, 2010)

instant it is.just try it. beleve me it works.you could also try ethodrin, t5, But the only problem with using these are that they are used to help weight loss.But dont use them a lot


----------



## gofieboy (Sep 15, 2007)

cheers for the replys guys the caffiene is one iv used on and off and allways does the trick i decided to give caff powder a try instead this time half a teaspoon gives you a good drive worth a try


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum G. :becky:


----------

